# Belarc Advisor - Safe to use this program that sees evreything on my computer?



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago I ran the Belarc Advisor program. I really like the way it identifies everything on my computer, it makes it easy to give information to you guys about whatever gadget, software, hardware, cards, etc. I have. Later that day I had a trojan situation, which had me looking for exes that had installed that day, etc. I saw Belarc, and gave serious thought about the way it sees and knows all, how it's connected to the internet, and the trojan had me quite nervous and jumpy...so I deleted Belarc.

Can anyone tell me if Belarc is a safe, a tried and true thing to use? I would very much like to use it without worrying, and maybe I overreacted when I deleted it. But the way it spits out detailed info about everything on my computer in one or two seconds, the way it's it's connected to the internet..I don't know, it does make me think twice now. Does anyone have experience with Belarc?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

As far as I know, it installs a prog that reads your HD and does not sen any info anywhere!

So, yes, I think it is toally safe to use!


John


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

TechTv had this for users worried about Belarc:

*PRIVACY OF YOUR PROFILE INFORMATION*

The Belarc Advisor keeps your PC profile on your PC and does not send it to a web server, including Belarc's server.

Belarc is able to personalize a web page based on your profile using our patented (U.S. patent number 5665951) and patent pending technologies included in the Belarc Advisor.

Please let us know if you have any questions or how you feel about this issue by sending mail to [email protected]

I have used it and feel confident if TechTv had no problem suggesting its use. . Hope this helps you! Take care. angel


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I'm glad to hear this, and especially the part about TechTV's endorsement. Belarc is great. But you know how suspicious you get when you have a trojan or virus (if you've had them, that is!). Thanks, guys, for answering!!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

marie: You're welcome! 

John: Yep you're right! 

Take care. angel


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

This is from a very old thread.

I used Belarc and it constantly wanted internet access and if I refused no information was forthcoming.
I have emailed Belarc twice and both times no reply.
It is now gone from my computer. :down: I stick with Aida32.


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

See attachment;

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=179455&highlight=Belarc


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Belarc is safe, the thread boyoh53 is referring to is slightly misleading.

because Belarc uses IE to display it's information it sems to connect, but it only goes to the internal server inbuilt into every windows computer and is a local machine only. it never goes on the net and is only displayed on your computer.

But I do prefer aida32 as it gives more & better information about your computer.

both have their place & the belarc log is easier to transmit if asking for remote help


----------



## winchester73 (Aug 18, 2003)

The Belarc Advisor builds a detailed profile of your installed software and hardware, including Microsoft Hotfixes, and displays the results in your Web browser. All of your PC profile information is kept private on your PC and is not sent to any web server.

The Belarc Advisor only outputs its results to your local computer and does not send up your PC profile to a Web server or anywhere else. For more information, please read Belarc's privacy policy: http://www.belarc.com/Privacy.html


----------

